# HELP! Branson 7845C hydraulic and motion nonworking after fluid/filter change



## FowlMouthFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm turning to the Internet hoping to find expertise. I text my dealer but he hasnt responded... his shop is closed so I didnt expect it but it was worth a shot.

Is anyone familiar with Branson tractors and their 50hr service? I have the manual that came with the tractor along with the 582pg shop manual on my computer and it has proved useless. It instructs changing the oil and fluid and filters but that's it...and to check the levels

Yesterday we did the 50hr service on our 2019 Branson 7845c. We drained the oil, changed the oil filter, and refilled. Check the levels after it ran and it's perfect. We also drained nearly 15gal of hydraulic fluid, changed the filter, and filled with new fluid. All per the manual. Checked the levels and all good. 

Tractor started up perfect, no indicator lights..went to put the FEL up and no response....tried the back hydraulic implement....no response.
The steering is not tight and the tractor will not move forward or reverse. So it's currently a giant peice of steel blocking the garage with all hydraulics lowered (fun!)...

I didnt want to leave running long in case the pump isnt working for fear of burning it up or of fluid wasnt running through. It's like the whole hydraulic system is I responsive because it doesnt even wince if you touch the lever. 

Nothing else was fooled with on the machine. Just oil and hydraulic fluid changes. Does anyone have any insight? I'm hoping maybe someone familiar will be on so I am not tractors through the rest of the holiday weekend.

Also, I searched for a bleeder bolt or something of the sort on the pump and found nothing..any secrets?

Thank you in advance 

Julie


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Julie. Did you clean the suction screen at the hydraulic pick up? This should be part of the service, especially if you are doing that first initial 50 hour service, there would sure be metal shavings caught in there.


----------



## FowlMouthFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Julie. Did you clean the suction screen at the hydraulic pick up? This should be part of the service, especially if you are doing that first initial 50 hour service, there would sure be metal shavings caught in there.


Hi and thank you!

I cant locate a screen/strainer. In the manual or in person.

I'm really thinking its air locked but unsure how to fix it without a bleeder


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's not all that uncommon for a hydraulic pump to lose it's prime when the suction side is opened up for service, particularly if all the fluid and the filter are removed as well. I don't know Branson tractors or how the hydraulics are configured but MOST similar units have engine driven hydraulic and steering pumps. Some are even combined into one pump assembly with two outlets. I don't know how yours is made, but typically the inlets and outlets are flanges or castings bolted to the pump body and sealed to it with O rings. Sometimes the outlet will have a hose attached you can loosen to help bleed the air, but more often it's all steel line from the pump back to next component. If you can access that connection then loosen the mounting bolts two or three turns. With the three point control in the down position, all other valves in neutral, start the engine and let it run for a few seconds. Sometimes that's all it takes to get things going again.


----------



## FowlMouthFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks again for your reply...

update: we got it working. There is no bleeder but we ended up taking some of the hoses off around the pump and putting hydraulic fluid in them direct.

It seems to have fixed the air bolus and we are back in business, sort of. It still isnt working in reverse but we need to work it through.

I did drain 15 gal about and I put 15gal back in. Then checked it.. will recheck now that I know its flowing. The specs state it hold 16.63gal. So it could be a tad shy.

Thanks again for your quick replies. I'm keeping my log in handy because we've worked through 3 "new tractor breakin issues" so far and without the Internet, would be even more frustrated.

It's a nice tractor, but damn those older ones are so much simpler. I can look at my little cub and know where a problem is, trace it, fix it..no hidden gadgets or surprises.


----------

